# procmail

## abhishek

I want to install procmail but when i try ti emerge procmail i get 

```
alculating dependencies  \>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking procmail-3.22.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

/bin/sh ./initmake /bin/sh "/bin/sh" "/bin/rm -f" "mv -f" "ln" \

 "-lm -ldir -lx -lsocket -lnet -linet -lnsl_s -lnsl_i -lnsl -lsun -lgen -lsockdns -ldl" \

 "/lib /usr/lib /usr/local/lib" \

 /dev/null "make" o \

 "cc" "-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe  " "-s  " "procmail lockfile formail mailstat" \

 "procmail formail lockfile" \

 "procmailrc procmailsc procmailex" "src man" \

 "/usr/bin" \

 "strip"

cc seems to work fine, using that as the C-compiler

   ...scanning for 13 libraries...

   ...scanning for 12 libraries...

   ...scanning for 11 libraries...

   ...scanning for 10 libraries...

   ...scanning for 9 libraries...

   ...scanning for 8 libraries...

   ...scanning for 7 libraries...

   ...scanning for 6 libraries...

   ...scanning for 5 libraries...

   ...scanning for 4 libraries...

Added LDFLAGS= -lm -lnsl -ldl -lc

cd src; make ../autoconf.h

echo Housekeeping file >config.check

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/procmail-3.22-r2/work/procmail-3.22/src'

/bin/sh ./autoconf /bin/sh "/bin/rm -f" "mv -f" /dev/null \

 "grep -F" "make" o "/tmp .   " \

 "/usr/bin" ../autoconf.h

Using the following directories for the LOCKINGTESTs:

  /tmp . 

Initiating fcntl()/kernel-locking-support tests

Proceeding with kernel-locking-support tests in the background

Testing for const

Testing for volatile

Testing for prototypes

Testing for enum

Checking for POSIX and ANSI/ISO system include files

Checking for network/comsat/biff support

Testing for void*, size_t, off_t, pid_t, time_t, mode_t, uid_t & gid_t

Checking realloc implementation

Testing for WIFEXITED(), WIFSTOPPED(), WEXITSTATUS() & WSIGTERM()

Testing for various struct passwd members

Testing for memmove, strchr, strpbrk, strcspn, strtol, strstr,

   rename, setrgid, setegid, pow, opendir, mkdir, waitpid, fsync,

   ftruncate, strtod, strncasecmp, strerror, strlcat,

   memset, bzero, and _exit

Determining the maximum number of 16 byte arguments execv() takes

Benchmarking your system's strstr() implementation
```

 and it just stops there.

----------

## silverter

I wish I could help you on this one but I have the same problem here on 1.3b. Let me know if you find a solution...

----------

## klieber

From the "-march=athlon-tbird", I'm assuming you're using GCC3 and/or Gentoo 1.3b, so I'm moving this thread to the GCC3 forum.

--kurt

----------

## morpheus

Try to change your optimization from -O3 to -O2. It worked for me.

----------

## abhishek

Thanks that fixed it.

----------

## g2boojum

Dropping from -O3 to -O2 worked for me as well.  Thanks!

Please, please, when you find a problem like this post a bug on bugs.gentoo.org.  The other devs I talked to had no idea there

was a problem, so it hadn't been fixed.

----------

